# General > AquaTalk >  Little help? White spot?

## frampi

hi guys looking for a bit of help from what i have read i think it might be white spot but not 100% sure as i am still a bit of a newbie. 


Any help is much appreciated 
thanks

----------


## chris168

Yes it is... You will need to quarantine those with Whitespots and do treatment immediately.

----------


## frampi

Almost all seem to show signs of it so is it better just to treat the whole tank? What treatment would you recommend as i have seen so many different treatments being mentioned online.

----------


## chris168

Had happen in my tank before. But i did not apply any Branded medication for them. Just add in Aquarium salt and place a heater in it. Will take a couple of days to recover.

----------


## frampi

Oki ive uped the temp a little bit i will get aquarium salt first thing in the morning when places are open, what temperature would you recommend i read 80-82. 
thanks for your help

----------


## chris168

Dont mention  :Smile:  You can slowly increase by a degree every few hours to a maximum temperature of 85 degrees. Also depends on what type of fish some fish can be adapt to higher temperature.

----------


## frampi

Oki thanks will increase a bit more in a little bit  :Smile:  the fish in it atm is cardinal tetra and diamond tetra. Hopefully get this sorted then can post a pic of the tank on my introduction thread  :Smile:

----------


## chris168

Good luck and hopes your fish will recover in no time ! Welcome to Aquaticquotient frampi.

----------


## Loudness

Do u have any plant or moss inside? If have, I sugguest u don't add any salt or increase temp. It'll kill your plant. Best is catch them out. Do more WC

----------


## barmby

Drop a heater into the tank. 32C for one week - the fish will be ok. But keep the temperature up as ich cycle is 3-4 weeks I think. Btw, increase aeration if you increase the temperature.

----------


## frampi

So increased temperature and added small amounts of aquarium salt. 3/5 cardinals dead and 0/3 diamond tetra dead however one is swimming lop sided :/.

----------


## huizhong

please do not depend on salt and temperature alone. let me suggest this very effective method.
Get interpet no.10 Methlyene Blue(MB). it can treat external fugus/parasites on fish and their eggs. good for white spot treatment.
it is relatively mild and able to treat weak fishes. remember to increase air aretion when using MB
>90% recovery in my case. might leave a slight blue stain on white silicon tank. Or u can catch the fishes out and treat them in a pail.

----------


## Hectorapin

Actually Methylene blue can't treat the white spot properly, you can try the new product that have been developed called Nano silver Ag+ liquid. It can killed all the white spot and bacteria inside the tank, but you have to take out all of the shrimp before you add the Nano silver Ag+, it's very good and works very good to fresh water white spot.

----------


## Beginner

I think my tetras are infected with white spots too. 
Care to share where to get this nano silver ag+ medication?
Thanks.

----------


## red_parrot

most effective way is to increase abit of temperature on the water for few days, invest in a heater. :Smile:

----------


## edw7636

A friend of mine also have this problem on her balloon ram, and already quarantine into a 2ft hospital tank,currently using salt and temperature method and see how it goes  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

If your fish show a powdery layer on the scales, then it's velvet. If not it's just a common case of ich. Heat + Salt may work for fishes that are not sensitive to increased temperatures and/or salt. Not every fish is salt tolerant. There are medications available to treat ich easily, like Sera Costapur, Methylene Blue etc, but as with every medication, it will probably affect your filter bacteria and/or invertebrates like shrimps. If you intend to treat the fish, try to set up a hospital tank separately, catch out all your fish (if possible) and let the tank stay as it is for around 2-3 weeks. 

The parasite has a short life cycle in our climate, so they will continuously infest your fish if they remain in the tank. It's probably good to get a gravel vacuum and do some maintenance of the gravel bed if you can, because this is where the cysts of the ich parasite reside, before they erupt and infest your fish.

----------

